# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Outubro 2017



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2017 às 15:13)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2017 às 18:14)

Amanhã é a vez do litoral ter bastante calor fruto da lestada, suspeita do costume...
Veja-se a temperatura pelas 13 horas, mancha de 32ºC a ir por exemplo até ao Cabo Raso, impressionante.
Alguns modelos/sites vão falhar certamente nas máximas na zona do litoral,volta e meia acontece.





16 Horas.


----------



## Norther (9 Out 2017 às 14:55)

Próximos 3 dias vamos continuar sob influência das altas pressões, com fluxo de ar quente e seco vindo de África, com as temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC em grande parte do centro e sul do país, chegando aos 34ºC em algumas zonas do Alentejo e Ribatejo.
No norte as temperaturas máximas vão rondar entre os 26ºC e 28ºC, e as mínimas mais frescas a norte com temperaturas a rondarem os 11ºC a 13ºC, no centro entre os 14ºC a os 16ºC e no sul entre os 16ºC a 18ºC.








E vamos continuar com pouca humidade.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2017 às 17:46)

Situação potencialmente perigosa nomeadamente para a Ilha de Santa Maria, ainda que de acordo com a previsão a convecção mais intensa esteja centrada no flanco SE do Furacão, basta um ligeiro desvio para o cenário roçar o extremo.

Se o GFS manter esta coerência, não se vão livrar de ventos médios sustentados de 80/90 km/h e rajadas superiores.
Em principio, a passagem do Furacão no seu ponto maior de aproximação não irá coincidir com o pico da Preia-mar no entanto, todo o cuidado é pouco e não se podem descartar ondas até 8m de altura durante e numa fase posterior à sua passagem.


----------



## Norther (13 Out 2017 às 13:06)

No fim de semana ainda vamos ter temperaturas elevadas para a época do ano no centro e sul do Continente, devido a circulação da Ophelia e do anticiclone que se vai situar sobre a Europa. Os dois vão transportar ar quente e seco vindo de África, e apesar de haver alguma nebulosidade não deverá chover.






Temperaturas podem chegar aos 35ºC em algumas zonas do País.


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Valente pancada que o Grupo Central e Oriental irão levar segundo a previsão actual do GFS:





A Ilha de Santa Maria evita assim, um cenário extremo ao nível do vento. Ainda assim, uma velocidade média a rondar os 85km/h e rajadas superiores:






Aqui no Continente nada de relevante, no entanto e tendo em conta a situação actual mais vale 1 que 0:






Aproveito para deixar a previsão do AROME:


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 19:50)




----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 11:17)

Domingo






2a feira






brusca mudança de tempo... descida muito acentuada de temperatura, de notar que muitos valores máximos de 2a feira ocorreram durante a madrugada antes da chegada da frente (linha de instabilidade)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 16:15)

*Continente*

Previsão para 2ª feira, 16.outubro.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, podendo ser acompanhados de

trovoada.

Vento fraco, soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do

quadrante sul no litoral oeste até ao início da manhã.

Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante

sul, soprando por vezes forte (até 45 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h,

até ao início da manhã.

Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 14 de outubro de 2017 às 10:42 UTC

Fonte: IPMA_


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Há bocado (16:06h UTC), a _frente_ não tinha muita nebulosidade baixa com capacidade para gerar chuva:


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito seco e há mais um fator, é que todo este material particulado de cinzas e poeiras dos incêndios, pode inibir a convecção da frente fria, vamos ver de facto o que se sucede.



Para mim nessa imagem de satélite e nas atuais é a frente aproximando-se mas para já é quase tudo nuvens altas, nem precipitação tem de acordo com o que está previsto:

Arpege para agora às 20h e imagem de radar atual, tirando aquelas manchas mais a oeste no mar não à mais nada.








Tipo de nebolusidade prevista também às 20h pelo Arpege. Bastante parecido ao que temos agora:





O mesmo modelo prevê a precipitação a começar depois das 2h da manhã no extremo norte do país e é também a esta hora que começar a HR a aumentar bastante tanto a 700hpa como à superfície. Só mais para a noite de segunda/madrugada de terça é que deverá chover no interior de forma mais significativa.
Mais é como dizes, veremos até que ponto o fumo irá influenciar isto.

Precipitação, HR a 700hpa e HR a 2m prevista até terça às 11h:


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)

O GFS contniua  a dar más notícias a cada RUN.

Este país parece não ver a luz ao fundo do túnel.


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2017 às 18:09)

parece estar a compôr se para a noite... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 18:52)

Já vão aparecendo algumas células, e tal como previsto a linha de instabilidade irá ganhando forma junto à costa:
É verdade que tem estado a ser adiada mas já sabemos perfeitamente que nesta situações é tudo imprevisível...Se fosse uma frente já formada como aquela que nos vai afetar quarta, já seria tudo mais certo.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 19:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vão aparecendo algumas células, e tal como previsto a linha de instabilidade irá ganhando forma junto à costa:
> É verdade que tem estado a ser adiada mas já sabemos perfeitamente que nesta situações é tudo imprevisível...Se fosse uma frente já formada como aquela que nos vai afetar quarta, já seria tudo mais certo.



Infelizmente, estas células não são mais do que pequenos eventos localizados com impacto 0 no território.

Quanto à frente que se aproxima, run depois de run é lhe retirada precipitação e puxada para NO.

Estou verdadeiramente convencido de que a precipitação prevista deixará muito a desejar e de que estamos muito longe de ver esta seca acabar.


----------



## JTavares (16 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Nem vai chover como tanto apregoam por aí...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 19:31)

GabKoost disse:


> I
> Estou verdadeiramente convencido de que a precipitação prevista deixará muito a desejar e de que estamos muito longe de ver esta seca acabar.


A precipitação prevista não vai acabar com a seca nem pouco mais ou menos, serão precisos vários meses a chover acima da média para repor o défice de precipitação que temos tido nos últimos meses, e convém salientar que há vários tipos de seca e em boa parte do país já não está só em seca meteorológica, mas sim em seca  Agrícola e Hidrológica essas sim muito mais graves.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 19:35)

GabKoost disse:


> Infelizmente, estas células não são mais do que pequenos eventos localizados com impacto 0 no território.
> 
> Quanto à frente que se aproxima, run depois de run é lhe retirada precipitação e puxada para NO.
> 
> Estou verdadeiramente convencido de que a precipitação prevista deixará muito a desejar e de que estamos muito longe de ver esta seca acabar.


Estas células são provavelmente o inicio da linha de instabilidade que se vai organizando aos poucos e que afetará o país entre a noite de hoje e a manhã de amanhã.
Estas são situações imprevisíveis, tal como disse e tanto pode chover mais do que o previsto, do que menos e nuns locais mais que noutros. Os modelos não estão maus pelo menos para a minha zona e quanto à frente de quarta também não. Neste momento desde que apareça alguma chuva já é bom para apagar os fogos e limpar um pouco o ar que isto já é tudo menos saudável.
Além disso, a seca não acaba com 2 ou 3 dias de precipitação, é demasiado grave para tal. Tinha de chover a partir de agora sempre acima da média até ao final do inverno para isto entrar nos eixos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 19:41)

Poupem o pessimismo infundamentado, por favor:


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Poupem o pessimismo infundamentado, por favor:


é esta linha de instabilidade que vai acabar com a seca?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> é esta linha de instabilidade que vai acabar com a seca?


Óbvio que não! 
Não me estava a referir a ti.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 19:56)

Supostamente a linha de instabilidade está para se formar mas não será nada por aí além, apesar de provavelmente haver alguma trovoada no litoral. O GFS 12z aumentou a precipitação para a noite de hoje, mas não será necessariamente tão expressiva como previsto há digamos, dois dias. Tanto que o IPMA voltou a retirar distritos do nível amarelo. Mas muito provavelmente vai ser a salvação dos distritos onde há grandes incêndios.


----------



## rokleon (17 Out 2017 às 08:45)

Round 2 a caminho


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 10:20)

rokleon disse:


> Round 2 a caminho


Já se vê a chegar no radar.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2017 às 10:22)

choveu bem em alguns sítios mas soube a pouco, precisamos de uma carga maior ou pelo menos igual. Que venha ela!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2017 às 10:35)

Actual imagem de satélite.









Fonte: https://www.yr.no/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 14:05)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 17 Oct 2017 06:00 to Wed 18 Oct 2017 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 16 Oct 2017 23:30
Forecaster: DAFIS

*No threat levels have been issued.*

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

A high-pressure system prevails over continental Europe and several waves form along its periphery. Gusty and wet conditions are found beneath the jet stream, in UK, Scandinavia and the Baltic States. A short-wave trough is currently over Poland, the remnants of Ophelia over Scotland and another trough is approaching the Iberian Peninsula from the west. *Only SW Europe will experience some thunderstorms during Tuesday and early morning of Wednesday, as this wave is approaching Portugal, with decreasing geopotentials and increasing LR, strong PVA signals after midnight of Wednesday and adequate QG-forcing. Some of these storms originating from the ocean may produce locally severe wind gusts in Portugal but the spatial coverage of threat remains low. *Some CAPE is forecast by GFS in NW Morocco and W-S France, where some short-lived storms may also form. For the rest of the continent, stable conditions will continue. 
http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 14:39)

*Varios frentes hacen cola al oeste peninsular para aportar nuevas lluvias*

PRONÓSTICO, NACIONAL

17 de octubre de 2017










*Esta penúltima semana completa del mes de octubre nos deja, por fin, la llegada de las primeras lluvias del otoño, con la entrada de varios frentes.*

El primero de estos frentes está dejando precipitaciones en todo el oeste peninsular a lo largo de este martes, desde Galicia, Asturias, oeste de Castilla Y León, pasando por Extremadura y el oeste de Andalucía.

Lluvias que incluso han venido acompañadas de tormentas en algunas zonas del suroeste peninsular a primeras horas de la mañana, con chubascos localmente intensos, abundantes y bastante actividad tormentosa en todo el suroeste de la provincia de Badajoz y en Huelva.

De hecho, hasta el mediodía de este martes, las mayores cantidades de lluvia se han recogido precisamente en estas zonas, con 34 litros por metro cuadrado en Villanueva del Fresno (Badajoz) según datos de AEMET, seguido de los 27 litros acumulados en Fuente de Cantos (Badajoz), 20 litros de Huelva y casi 20 litros también en Cartaya (Huelva).

Además, cabe destacar que tres personas habrían resultado heridas esta mañana en Aljaraque (Huelva) tras la caída de un rayo, y una de ellas estaría en parada cardíaca, por lo que conviene tener muchísima precaución con las tormentas estos días.

En algunas zonas de Extremadura y Andalucía, el frente de este martes quedará estático durante varias horas consecutivas, por lo que las cantidades de precipitación podrían llegar a ser relevantes en algunas comarcas del sureste de Badajoz y del interior de Andalucía.



*NUEVOS FRENTES EN CAMINO*






Tras una breve pausa en las regiones más occidentales del país esta tarde y tarde/noche tras el paso del primer frente, un nuevo sistema frontal hará entrada durante la próxima madrugada desde Galicia y Portugal, para repartir más precipitaciones en todo el oeste peninsular.

Como muestra la animación superior, numerosas bandas de precipitación accederán desde el oeste a lo largo de los próximos días, aunque no nos engañemos; estas lluvias, ni solucionarán la sequía que venimos arrastrando, ni tampoco descargarán de manera continua, ya que se intercalarán con algunos ratos de sol entre el paso de cada frente.

De este modo, tras un miércoles bastante húmedo y fresco en todo el oeste e interior peninsular, el jueves hablaríamos de una jornada de transición en todas estas zonas, ya que las lluvias se trasladarán hacia las regiones orientales y el Mediterráneo.

Sin embargo, entre el viernes y sábado, la entrada de un par de débiles frentes por Galicia volverían a aportar una situación de cielos muy nubosos o cubiertos en las regiones occidentales, junto con algunas lluvias débiles y dispersas.

En cambio, en el resto de la península las lluvias del jueves tenderán a remitir, para dejar un viernes y fin de semana de cielos despejados en las comunidades del este, sureste y extremo sur peninsular, junto a temperaturas algo más cálidas que estos días de ambiente más fresco.

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...-oeste-peninsular-para-aportar-nuevas-lluvias

A primeira imagem é um mimo.   Há tanto tempo que não via três frentes seguidos a percorrer a vertente atlântica da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2017 às 19:42)

O GFS e o ECM estão praticamente iguais.






Acho que o caso mais significativo é o G. Oriental já que a frente vai parar durante várias horas. É provável a ocorrência de chuva persistente e ocasionalmente moderada a forte. Está em aberto a ocorrência de atividade elétrica concentrada e de intensidade fraca a moderada.

O regime pós-frontal - dentro do cavado/núcleo depressionário - será temporariamente condicionado por um intenso _jet_ e, em geral, pouca HR na baixa atmosfera.

A convecção pós-frontal deverá ser limitada pelo baixo Cape. Contudo ainda há tempo para que isto se altere. A conjetura parece favorável à ocorrência de linhas de instabilidade de rápido desenvolvimento. Se o CAPE subir a convecção pode ser moderada a forte.

Pequenas alterações na posição da depressão trarão enormes diferenças no estado do tempo.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 19:51)

Orion disse:


> Acho que o caso mais significativo é o G. Oriental já que a frente vai parar durante várias horas. É provável a ocorrência de chuva persistente e ocasionalmente moderada a forte. Está em aberto a ocorrência de atividade elétrica concentrada e de intensidade fraca a moderada.








O ECM indica muito menos chuva que o GFS porque o primeiro reduz a HR ao longo da atmosfera. Como dá para ver pela imagem acima, o GFS por vezes satura completamente a atmosfera.

Persiste a diferença abismal no CAPE modelado. 

Atualizando a previsão, só altero a frequência das trovoadas. É mais provável que sejam ocasionais.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 19:57)

Já passaram 4 anos desde o último Outubro acima da média. Este está no bom caminho.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 16:49)




----------



## Norther (25 Out 2017 às 21:53)

E essa depressão vai ajudar ao deslocamento de ar quente e seco vindo de África, teremos final da semana bem quente aqui no Continente, e mais a sul do Mondego com vento de leste e pouca humidade.





















E até durante a noite as temperaturas serão amenas praticamente em todo litoral e no interior a sul do Tejo, e acho que são bem impressionantes se acontecerem.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2017 às 22:13)

Norther disse:


> E até durante a noite as temperaturas serão amenas praticamente em todo litoral e no interior a sul do Tejo, e acho que são bem impressionantes se acontecerem.



Sim, existe a possibilidade de ocorrerem mínimas tropicais na Sexta e Sabado, a lestada moderada nocturna assim o justifica.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2017 às 14:25)

Boa tarde. 
O GFS a ser dramático no que concerne à precipitação para o grupo central! 








O ECM apesar de prever precipitação, esta não será tão dramática. 
Que avisos o IPMA optará por colocar? Vermelho? Amarelo? Neste momento falta consenso nos dois principais modelos. 





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (26 Out 2017 às 14:47)

A situação pode tornar-se invasiva até sábado tanto no grupo central como no oriental.
Os acumulados maiores estão previstos para o grupo central, mas o oriental deverá ter mais instabilidade. E vai situar-se em situações com grandes discrepâncias de ar húmido/muito seco, pressupondo linhas convectivas com potencial para trovoadas pontualmente intensas ou fenómenos convectivos excecionais em algum ponto dos mares açorianos. Nota para uma forte discrepância entre ventos à superfície e em altitude.
Acho que o aviso de partida deverá ser laranja, mas um agravamento do aviso é plausível...
Por mim, a máquina e a bateria já estão a postos!


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Impressionante este mapa, praticamente 25ºC nocturnos em algumas partes do território. 






O Arpége não está nada meigo para o Interior, Lestada forte com rajadas de 65km/h em alguns locais,


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 17:09)

lserpa disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O GFS a ser dramático no que concerne à precipitação para o grupo central!
> 
> 
> ...



Não só o ECM desloca ligeiramente a precipitação para leste (para o canal Terceira-S. Miguel) como também indica menos HR, o que reduz significativamente os acumulados.

O GFS volta a saturar completamente a atmosfera.






A precipitação seria principalmente estratiforme, com potencial para ser persistente e de intensidade moderada a forte. Haveria a possibilidade da ocorrência de células convectivas (e provavelmente alguma trovoada ocasional), podendo isto gerar acumulados horários _gordinhos_ (aviso laranja?).

Haverá uma ideia mais clara com o ECM 12z (ou talvez não porque pode tudo continuar na mesma). Até porque pelo GFS a chuva forte começará amanhã de manhã.

O elevados acumulados no ECM na costa sul das ilhas também certamente se devem a um efeito orográfico. Nem sempre são representativos do estado global do tempo.

Provavelmente o mais sensato será ficar entre a previsão _apocalítica_ do GFS e a mais moderada do ECM. Aviso amarelo com o laranja preparado?


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Penso que o ECM deverá levar a melhor... pois, vendo a atual animação de satélite a mancha em aproximação teria que ter uma evolução brutal para gerar a precipitação que o GFS prevê... 
as coisas por aqui até estão bastante calmas e há a ausência de cúmulos expressivos. 
Se houvesse alguma coerência entre os dois dava para ter uma melhor ideia... 

Um radar é que era... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 17:25)

Este GEM...


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2017 às 17:29)

Aspeto da massa nublosa em aproximação




 Ficará encoberto dentro de horas. 
Segundo a previsão do IPMA ao final da tarde já se esperava que estivesse encoberto. Parece que isso será adiado por mais umas horas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 18:49)

Daqui a pouco mando uns bitaites tendo em conta o ECM mas desde já escrevo que a existência de CAPE por si só não significa nada. O WRF é o exemplo extremo disso.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Quanto à frente/linha de instabilidade (nem sei bem o que chamar) que afetará o GC:






O ECM mantém uma HR inferior (daí os acumulados mais baixos) mas os fundamentos são globalmente os mesmos  Períodos de chuva que poderão ser moderados a fortes com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada. É mais provável que a Terceira seja a ilha mais afetada.

O cisalhamento vai variar ao longo do tempo. Se surgirem trovoadas, estas deverão ser fracas a moderadas.

Não obstante o ECM não mostrar da mesma forma que o GFS, há potencial para chuva forte no Faial e no Pico durante a próxima madrugada (com trovoada se as células conseguirem resistir ao cisalhamento).

Não se enganem com o mau aspeto das nuvens a sul do GC. Os ventos deverão aumentar nas próximas horas.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 20:09)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM preveem valores de CAPE moderados a elevados (mais o GFS) desde o final de 6ª até o início de Domingo no G. Oriental. Enquanto que os modelos indicam que o CAPE mais elevado fique tendencialmente a leste das ilhas do G. Oriental, as curtas distâncias não dão para grandes certezas.

A HR em altitude é muito díspar e variável mas estará mais concentrada sobre as ilhas. Como este é um evento primariamente convectivo, os períodos de chuva poderão ser ocasionalmente moderados a fortes.

Tendo em conta a incerteza relativamente ao CAPE e o cisalhamento moderado a forte, poderão surgir trovoadas frequentes (algumas com intensidade moderada a forte).

No que concerne a eventos extremos, que não há, por agora, helicidade suficiente para que seja razoável avisar para o risco de tornados ou de rajadas de vento excessivas.

Contudo, haverá um _jet streak_ sobre S. Miguel durante a madrugada de Sábado. Como consequência, não se pode excluir totalmente a ocorrência de atividade convectiva anormalmente intensa.

Em suma, este seria um excelente evento para se acompanhar com um (atualmente inexistente) radar.


----------



## rokleon (29 Out 2017 às 15:14)

Dia 1 novembro chega finalmente precipitação (aguaceiros), mas dia 2 é que vai ser... (ECMWF)


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Já _cheira_ a inverno na Europa de leste.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 11:57)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 2.novembro.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Cristina Simões e Ricardo Tavares

_Atualizado a 29 de outubro de 2017 às 10:16 UTC

Fonte: IPMA_


----------



## Marco pires (31 Out 2017 às 15:54)

Excelente precisão do IPMA para os próximos dias, pena que a partir de sábado parece que acaba


----------

